# Virus called Registry Helper



## rickyharris

Hi, I have a virus called registry helper which keeps trying to run a scan. Here is my DDS report and Attach.

Thank you.

DDS (Ver_09-07-30.01) - NTFSx86 
Run by Debbie at 23:51:14.21 on 22/08/2009
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.44.1033.18.239.40 [GMT 1:00]

AV: avast! antivirus 4.8.1335 [VPS 090822-0] *On-access scanning disabled* (Updated) {7591DB91-41F0-48A3-B128-1A293FD8233D}

============== Running Processes ===============

C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
svchost.exe
svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\LTSMMSG.exe
svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\PadTouch\PadExe.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TFNF5.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\BT Business Broadband Desktop Help\btbb\BTHelpNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\BT Business Broadband Desktop Help\btbb_wcm\McciTrayApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\V0350Mon.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Blinkx\blinkx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Registry Helper\RegistryHelper.Exe
C:\Program Files\Registry Helper\RegistryHelperService.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\USB F5D7050\Wireless Utility\Belkinwcui.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k HTTPFilter
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Debbie\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZRZU3TR3\dds[1].scr

============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============

uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.co.uk/
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
uURLSearchHooks: Yahoo! Toolbar: {ef99bd32-c1fb-11d2-892f-0090271d4f88} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn\yt.dll
BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper: {02478d38-c3f9-4efb-9b51-7695eca05670} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn\yt.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: PCCBHO.CPCCBHO: {22fc6ce8-7d47-479f-b74a-bfbb04adb9af} - c:\program files\winferno\pc confidential\PCCBHO.dll
BHO: {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - No File
BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper: {aa58ed58-01dd-4d91-8333-cf10577473f7} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {af69de43-7d58-4638-b6fa-ce66b5ad205d} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbarnotifier\5.1.1309.15642\swg.dll
BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch: {c84d72fe-e17d-4195-bb24-76c02e2e7c4e} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl Class: {e7e6f031-17ce-4c07-bc86-eabfe594f69c} - c:\program files\java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
BHO: SingleInstance Class: {fdad4da1-61a2-4fd8-9c17-86f7ac245081} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
TB: Google Toolbar: {2318c2b1-4965-11d4-9b18-009027a5cd4f} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
TB: Yahoo! Toolbar: {ef99bd32-c1fb-11d2-892f-0090271d4f88} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn\yt.dll
EB: {32683183-48a0-441b-a342-7c2a440a9478} - No File
uRun: [TOSCDSPD] c:\program files\toshiba\toscdspd\toscdspd.exe
uRun: [ctfmon.exe] c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
uRun: [swg] c:\program files\google\googletoolbarnotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
uRun: [blinkxgate] c:\program files\blinkx\blinkx.exe -gate30
uRun: [Registry Helper] "c:\program files\registry helper\RegistryHelper.Exe" /boot
mRun: [IgfxTray] c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
mRun: [HotKeysCmds] c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
mRun: [00THotkey] c:\windows\system32\00THotkey.exe
mRun: [000StTHK] 000StTHK.exe
mRun: [LTSMMSG] LTSMMSG.exe
mRun: [Apoint] c:\program files\apoint2k\Apoint.exe
mRun: [TouchED] c:\program files\toshiba\touched\TouchED.Exe
mRun: [PadTouch] "c:\program files\toshiba\padtouch\PadExe.exe
mRun: [TFNF5] TFNF5.exe
mRun: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
mRun: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
mRun: [avast!] c:\progra~1\alwils~1\avast4\ashDisp.exe
mRun: [btbb_McciTrayApp] "c:\program files\bt business broadband desktop help\btbb\BTHelpNotifier.exe"
mRun: [btbb_wcm_McciTrayApp] "c:\program files\bt business broadband desktop help\btbb_wcm\McciTrayApp.exe"
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\program files\adobe\reader 9.0\reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
mRun: [V0350Mon.exe] c:\windows\V0350Mon.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\belkin~1.lnk - c:\program files\belkin\usb f5d7050\wireless utility\Belkinwcui.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\hppsc2~1.lnk - c:\program files\hewlett-packard\digital imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\hpoddt~1.lnk - c:\program files\hewlett-packard\digital imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\micros~1.lnk - c:\program files\microsoft office\office11\ONENOTEM.EXE
IE: {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - c:\program files\pokerstars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
IE: {53F6FCCD-9E22-4d71-86EA-6E43136192AB} - c:\program files\winferno\pc confidential\PCConfidential.exe
IE: {925DAB62-F9AC-4221-806A-057BFB1014AA} - c:\program files\winferno\pc confidential\PCConfidential.exe
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office11\REFIEBAR.DLL
DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} - hxxp://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
DPF: {233C1507-6A77-46A4-9443-F871F945D258} - hxxp://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} - hxxp://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1246636681093
DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} - hxxp://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1246654000875
DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} - hxxp://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_15-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} - hxxp://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/polarbear/ultrashim.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_15-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_15-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - hxxp://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - c:\progra~1\common~1\skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
Notify: igfxcui - igfxsrvc.dll

============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============

R1 aswSP;avast! Self Protection;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys [2009-7-3 114768]
R2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [2009-7-3 20560]
R2 avast! Antivirus;avast! Antivirus;c:\program files\alwil software\avast4\ashServ.exe [2009-7-3 138680]
R2 Registry Helper Service;Registry Helper Service;c:\program files\registry helper\RegistryHelperService.exe [2009-8-19 83328]
R3 VF0350Afx;VF0350 Audio FX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\V0350Afx.sys [2009-8-22 142656]
R3 VF0350Vfx;VF0350 Video FX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\V0350Vfx.sys [2009-8-22 7424]
R3 VF0350Vid;Live! Cam Video IM (VF0350);c:\windows\system32\drivers\V0350Vid.sys [2009-8-22 170368]
S2 gupdate1ca0a13dc433e72;Google Update Service (gupdate1ca0a13dc433e72);c:\program files\google\update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-7-21 133104]
S3 avast! Mail Scanner;avast! Mail Scanner;c:\program files\alwil software\avast4\ashMaiSv.exe [2009-7-3 254040]
S3 avast! Web Scanner;avast! Web Scanner;c:\program files\alwil software\avast4\ashWebSv.exe [2009-7-3 352920]

=============== Created Last 30 ================

2009-08-22 23:21	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\docume~1\alluse~1\applic~1\Registry Helper
2009-08-22 23:19	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\program files\Registry Helper
2009-08-22 23:16	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\program files\Free Offers from Freeze.com
2009-08-22 23:16	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\docume~1\debbie\applic~1\blinkx
2009-08-22 23:16	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\program files\Blinkx
2009-08-22 23:15	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\program files\common files\Winferno
2009-08-22 23:14	495,616	a-------	c:\windows\system32\WINUTIL5.DLL
2009-08-22 23:14	393,216	a-------	c:\windows\system32\WINLCTL5.DLL
2009-08-22 23:14	835,584	a-------	c:\windows\system32\WINCTL4.OCX
2009-08-22 23:14	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\program files\Winferno
2009-08-22 23:13	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\program files\Yahoo!
2009-08-22 21:28	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\program files\Creative
2009-08-22 21:22	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\docume~1\debbie\applic~1\GetRightToGo
2009-08-19 15:43	389,120	a-------	c:\windows\system32\RegistryHelperLM.ocx
2009-08-11 19:15	244,416	a-------	c:\windows\system32\msflxgrd.ocx
2009-07-29 20:55	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\documents and settings\debbie\Tracing
2009-07-29 20:54	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\program files\Microsoft
2009-07-29 20:53	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\program files\Windows Live SkyDrive
2009-07-29 20:44	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\program files\common files\Windows Live
2009-07-27 18:00	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\windows\system32\Adobe
2009-07-26 14:49	<DIR>	--d-----	c:\program files\PokerStars

==================== Find3M ====================

2009-07-25 05:23	411,368	a-------	c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
2009-07-11 14:34	5,632	a-------	c:\windows\system32\drivers\StarOpen.sys
2009-07-07 17:20	20,475	a-------	c:\windows\hpoins01.dat
2009-07-04 00:10	77,155	a-------	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\offlinecache\index.dat
2009-07-03 16:42	0	a--shr--	c:\windows\system32\drivers\TOSHIBA_Satellite Pro A40_01616000-EN_PSA45E-0184H.MRK
2009-06-16 15:36	119,808	a-------	c:\windows\system32\t2embed.dll
2009-06-16 15:36	81,920	a-------	c:\windows\system32\fontsub.dll
2009-06-11 12:35	496,128	a-------	c:\windows\system32\dhRichClient3.dll
2009-06-03 20:09	1,291,264	a-------	c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll
2009-05-30 05:42	309,248	a-------	c:\windows\system32\sqlite36_engine.dll

============= FINISH: 23:52:15.23 ===============




UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT

DDS (Ver_09-07-30.01)

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 03/07/2009 16:40:57
System Uptime: 22/08/2009 23:36:52 (0 hours ago)

Motherboard: TOSHIBA | | Portable PC
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.80GHz | uFC-PGA Socket | 2792/100mhz

==== Disk Partitions =========================

C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 37 GiB total, 28.297 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()

==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============

==== System Restore Points ===================

RP42: 20/07/2009 21:28:24 - System Checkpoint
RP43: 21/07/2009 18:09:28 - Removed Google Earth.
RP44: 23/07/2009 13:50:23 - System Checkpoint
RP45: 24/07/2009 15:10:29 - System Checkpoint
RP46: 25/07/2009 15:11:12 - System Checkpoint
RP47: 26/07/2009 17:33:13 - System Checkpoint
RP48: 27/07/2009 19:12:19 - System Checkpoint
RP49: 28/07/2009 19:36:15 - System Checkpoint
RP50: 30/07/2009 07:43:50 - System Checkpoint
RP51: 31/07/2009 10:41:11 - System Checkpoint
RP52: 01/08/2009 11:02:08 - System Checkpoint
RP53: 02/08/2009 11:07:53 - System Checkpoint
RP54: 03/08/2009 13:50:15 - System Checkpoint
RP55: 04/08/2009 14:48:02 - System Checkpoint
RP56: 05/08/2009 12:24:49 - Installed Java(TM) 6 Update 15
RP57: 06/08/2009 14:41:22 - System Checkpoint
RP58: 07/08/2009 15:12:12 - System Checkpoint
RP59: 08/08/2009 17:07:22 - System Checkpoint
RP60: 09/08/2009 17:26:51 - System Checkpoint
RP61: 11/08/2009 09:32:55 - System Checkpoint
RP62: 12/08/2009 10:39:56 - System Checkpoint
RP63: 13/08/2009 12:51:50 - System Checkpoint
RP64: 14/08/2009 12:58:29 - System Checkpoint
RP65: 15/08/2009 13:31:02 - System Checkpoint
RP66: 16/08/2009 13:51:03 - System Checkpoint
RP67: 17/08/2009 16:06:06 - System Checkpoint
RP68: 18/08/2009 18:35:16 - System Checkpoint
RP69: 19/08/2009 22:11:45 - System Checkpoint
RP70: 21/08/2009 09:15:44 - System Checkpoint
RP71: 22/08/2009 10:55:23 - System Checkpoint
RP72: 22/08/2009 21:28:28 - Installed Advanced Video FX Engine

==== Installed Programs ======================

Acrobat.com
Adobe AIR
Adobe Reader 9.1.3
Advanced Video FX Engine
Alps Pointing-device Driver
avast! Antivirus
Belkin Wireless USB Utility
blinkx beat
BT Business Broadband Desktop Help
BT Wireless Connection Manager
BTBusinessHub
CD/DVD Drive Acoustic Silencer
Choice Guard
Creative Live! Cam Video Chat or Video IM Driver (1.03.01.00)
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
HP Memories Disc
HP Photo and Imaging 2.0 - All-in-One
HP Photo and Imaging 2.0 - All-in-One Drivers
HP Photo and Imaging 2.0 - hp psc 2170 series
hp psc 2170 series
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics Driver
Intel(R) PRO Network Adapters and Drivers
InterVideo WinDVD 4
Java(TM) 6 Update 15
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Microsoft Office OneNote 2003
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
PC Confidential 2008
PokerStars
Registry Helper 
SAMSUNG Mobile Composite Device Software
SAMSUNG Mobile Modem Driver Set
Samsung Mobile phone USB driver Software
SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem 1.0 Software
SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem Software
Samsung PC Studio 3
Samsung PC Studio 3 USB Driver Installer
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913433)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Segoe UI
Skype™ 4.1
SoundMAX
Spotify
SpywareBlaster 4.2
TOSHIBA ConfigFree
TOSHIBA Console
TOSHIBA Controls
TOSHIBA Hotkey Utility for Display Devices
TOSHIBA Manuals
TOSHIBA PC Diagnostic Tool
TOSHIBA Power Saver
TOSHIBA SD Memory Card Format
TOSHIBA Software Modem
TOSHIBA TouchPad On/Off Utility V2.05.00
TOSHIBA Utilities
Touch and Launch
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971930)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
WebFldrs XP
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Live Call
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows XP Service Pack 3
Winferno Registry Power Cleaner
Yahoo! Toolbar

==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========

22/08/2009 23:43:57, error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Pml Driver HPZ12 service terminated with the following error: Cannot create a file when that file already exists.
22/08/2009 23:35:24, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The avast! Web Scanner service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
22/08/2009 23:28:46, error: Service Control Manager [7009] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the avast! Web Scanner service to connect.
22/08/2009 23:28:46, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The avast! Web Scanner service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
22/08/2009 23:20:51, information: Windows File Protection [64001] - File replacement was attempted on the protected system file c:\windows\system32\wshom.ocx. This file was restored to the original version to maintain system stability. The file version of the bad file is 5.6.0.6626, the version of the system file is 5.7.0.18066.
22/08/2009 13:56:13, error: Dhcp [1002] - The IP address lease 192.168.1.66 for the Network Card with network address 00173F8DB6A6 has been denied by the DHCP server 192.168.0.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).
19/08/2009 10:25:02, error: Service Control Manager [7009] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the HTTP SSL service to connect.
19/08/2009 10:25:02, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The HTTP SSL service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
19/08/2009 01:34:30, error: Dhcp [1001] - Your computer was not assigned an address from the network (by the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 00173F8DB6A6. The following error occurred: The operation was canceled by the user. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
19/08/2009 01:33:36, error: System Error [1003] - Error code 1000008e, parameter1 c0000005, parameter2 08244c8b, parameter3 f042372c, parameter4 00000000.
19/08/2009 01:30:40, error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Automatic Updates service terminated with the following error: The specified module could not be found.
18/08/2009 09:54:40, error: Dhcp [1002] - The IP address lease 192.168.0.2 for the Network Card with network address 00173F8DB6A6 has been denied by the DHCP server 192.168.0.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).
17/08/2009 09:55:23, error: Dhcp [1002] - The IP address lease 192.168.1.66 for the Network Card with network address 00173F8DB6A6 has been denied by the DHCP server 192.168.1.254 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).
16/08/2009 12:29:23, error: Dhcp [1002] - The IP address lease 192.168.0.2 for the Network Card with network address 00173F8DB6A6 has been denied by the DHCP server 192.168.1.254 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).
16/08/2009 12:28:59, error: Service Control Manager [7009] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service to connect.
16/08/2009 12:28:59, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
15/08/2009 23:32:57, error: Print [6161] - The document ALG%20FE%20STANDARD%20APPLICATION%20FORM%2009-10%20FINAL.PDF owned by Debbie failed to print on printer hp psc 2170 series. Data type: NT EMF 1.008. Size of the spool file in bytes: 4554640. Number of bytes printed: 0. Total number of pages in the document: 32. Number of pages printed: 1. Client machine: \\DEBBIEHAR. Win32 error code returned by the print processor: 2 (0x2). 

==== End Of File ===========================




*Mod’s Message*

Please note that this section of the forum is very busy, and re-familiarize yourself with the *Bumping Rules *found in NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help, which you should have read before posting. We ask that no one bump a thread before 72 hrs have passed, and then, only once. *Premature bump posts will be deleted.*

Please be patient. If there is an immediate need, please take the machine to a local technician.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## rickyharris

Any help?


----------



## rickyharris

Please delete this thread!


----------

